# [Xen] Problème de réseau (bridge)

## Kernald

Bonjour,

Ça fait quelques jours que j'essaie de faire tourner une Gentoo virtualisée avec Xen. Mon dom0, sous Gentoo aussi, tourne bien, xm list me donne bien le dom0. Je peux lancer sans soucis un domU, du moment que celui-ci n'utilise pas le réseau. Dès que j'ajoute une ligne vif sur la configuration du domU, qu'elle soit vide, précise l'adresse mac, le nom du bridge, … le domU ne se lance plus. xm list m'indique qu'il est à l'étât p, et le temps d'activité n'augmente pas. Au bout d'un moment, le xm create se termine avec ceci: «Error: Device 0 (vif) could not be connected. Hotplug scripts not working.»

Je suis sur un noyau 2.6.31-r14 (présent dans Portage), autant pour le dom0 que les domU. Le support pour les ponts réseaux est activé, de même que les backends/frontends concernant le réseau.

Voilà la partie de xm log correspondant au lancement de xend sur le dom0, donc l'initialisation du réseau, puis à 22:33:56, lancement du domU :

```
[2010-10-03 22:33:33 5993] INFO (SrvDaemon:332) Xend Daemon started

[2010-10-03 22:33:33 5993] INFO (SrvDaemon:336) Xend changeset: unavailable.

[2010-10-03 22:33:33 5993] INFO (XendNetwork:114) Not recreating missing unmanaged network xenbr0

[2010-10-03 22:33:33 5993] DEBUG (XendDomainInfo:149) XendDomainInfo.recreate({\047max_vcpu_id\047: 3, \047cpu_time\047: 16541873848L, \047ssidref\047: 0, \047hvm\047: 0, \047shutdown_reason\047: 0, \047dying\047: 0, \047online_vcpus\047: 4, \047domid\047: 0, \047paused\047: 0, \047crashed\047: 0, \047running\047: 1, \047maxmem_kb\047: 17179869180L, \047shutdown\047: 0, \047mem_kb\047: 3857336L, \047handle\047: [0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0], \047blocked\047: 0, \047name\047: \047Domain-0\047})

[2010-10-03 22:33:33 5993] INFO (XendDomainInfo:167) Recreating domain 0, UUID 00000000-0000-0000-0000-000000000000. at /local/domain/0

[2010-10-03 22:33:34 5993] DEBUG (XendDomainInfo:3400) Storing VM details: {\047on_xend_stop\047: \047ignore\047, \047shadow_memory\047: \0470\047, \047uuid\047: \04700000000-0000-0000-0000-000000000000\047, \047on_reboot\047: \047restart\047, \047image\047: \047(linux (kernel ) (superpages 0) (nomigrate 0) (tsc_mode 0))\047, \047on_poweroff\047: \047destroy\047, \047bootloader_args\047: \047\047, \047on_xend_start\047: \047ignore\047, \047on_crash\047: \047restart\047, \047xend/restart_count\047: \0470\047, \047vcpus\047: \0474\047, \047vcpu_avail\047: \04715\047, \047bootloader\047: \047\047, \047name\047: \047Domain-0\047}

[2010-10-03 22:33:34 5993] DEBUG (XendDomainInfo:1804) Storing domain details: {\047cpu/3/availability\047: \047online\047, \047description\047: \047\047, \047console/limit\047: \0471048576\047, \047memory/target\047: \0473857336\047, \047cpu/2/availability\047: \047online\047, \047vm\047: \047/vm/00000000-0000-0000-0000-000000000000\047, \047domid\047: \0470\047, \047cpu/0/availability\047: \047online\047, \047cpu/1/availability\047: \047online\047, \047control/platform-feature-multiprocessor-suspend\047: \0471\047, \047console/type\047: \047xenconsoled\047, \047name\047: \047Domain-0\047}

[2010-10-03 22:33:34 5993] DEBUG (XendDomain:464) Adding Domain: 0

[2010-10-03 22:33:34 5993] DEBUG (XendDomain:398) number of vcpus to use is 0

[2010-10-03 22:33:34 5993] DEBUG (XendDomainInfo:1891) XendDomainInfo.handleShutdownWatch

[2010-10-03 22:33:34 5993] WARNING (XendAPI:705) API call: VBD.set_device not found

[2010-10-03 22:33:34 5993] WARNING (XendAPI:705) API call: VBD.set_type not found

[2010-10-03 22:33:34 5993] WARNING (XendAPI:705) API call: session.get_all_records not found

[2010-10-03 22:33:34 5993] WARNING (XendAPI:705) API call: event.get_record not found

[2010-10-03 22:33:34 5993] WARNING (XendAPI:705) API call: event.get_all not found

[2010-10-03 22:33:34 5993] WARNING (XendAPI:705) API call: VIF.set_device not found

[2010-10-03 22:33:34 5993] WARNING (XendAPI:705) API call: VIF.set_MAC not found

[2010-10-03 22:33:34 5993] WARNING (XendAPI:705) API call: VIF.set_MTU not found

[2010-10-03 22:33:34 5993] WARNING (XendAPI:705) API call: debug.get_all not found

[2010-10-03 22:33:34 5993] INFO (XMLRPCServer:156) Opening Unix domain socket XML-RPC server on /var/run/xend/xen-api.sock; authentication has been disabled for this server.

[2010-10-03 22:33:34 5993] INFO (XMLRPCServer:156) Opening Unix domain socket XML-RPC server on /var/run/xend/xmlrpc.sock.

[2010-10-03 22:33:56 5993] DEBUG (XendDomainInfo:101) XendDomainInfo.create([\047vm\047, [\047name\047, \047TCC\047], [\047memory\047, 512], [\047on_xend_start\047, \047ignore\047], [\047on_xend_stop\047, \047ignore\047], [\047vcpus\047, 1], [\047oos\047, 1], [\047image\047, [\047linux\047, [\047kernel\047, \047/var/xen/kernels/kernel-gentoo-2.6.31-xen-r14\047], [\047root\047, \047/dev/sda1 ro\047], [\047videoram\047, 4], [\047args\047, \047xencons=tty\047], [\047tsc_mode\047, 0], [\047nomigrate\047, 0]]], [\047s3_integrity\047, 1], [\047device\047, [\047vbd\047, [\047uname\047, \047phy:vg/TCC\047], [\047dev\047, \047sda1\047], [\047mode\047, \047w\047]]], [\047device\047, [\047vif\047, [\047ip\047, \047192.168.1.211\047], [\047vifname\047, \047veth0\047]]]])

[2010-10-03 22:33:56 5993] DEBUG (XendDomainInfo:2508) XendDomainInfo.constructDomain

[2010-10-03 22:33:56 5993] DEBUG (balloon:220) Balloon: 150932 KiB free; need 16384; done.

[2010-10-03 22:33:56 5993] DEBUG (XendDomain:464) Adding Domain: 1

[2010-10-03 22:33:56 5993] DEBUG (XendDomainInfo:2818) XendDomainInfo.initDomain: 1 256

[2010-10-03 22:33:56 5993] DEBUG (XendDomainInfo:2845) _initDomain:shadow_memory=0x0, memory_static_max=0x20000000, memory_static_min=0x0.

[2010-10-03 22:33:56 5993] DEBUG (balloon:172) Balloon: tmem relinquished -1 KiB of 373568 KiB requested.

[2010-10-03 22:33:56 5993] DEBUG (balloon:226) Balloon: 150720 KiB free; 0 to scrub; need 524288; retries: 20.

[2010-10-03 22:33:56 5993] DEBUG (balloon:240) Balloon: setting dom0 target to 3402 MiB.

[2010-10-03 22:33:56 5993] DEBUG (XendDomainInfo:1477) Setting memory target of domain Domain-0 (0) to 3402 MiB.

[2010-10-03 22:33:57 5993] INFO (image:182) buildDomain os=linux dom=1 vcpus=1

[2010-10-03 22:33:57 5993] DEBUG (image:721) domid          = 1

[2010-10-03 22:33:57 5993] DEBUG (image:722) memsize        = 512

[2010-10-03 22:33:57 5993] DEBUG (image:723) image          = /var/xen/kernels/kernel-gentoo-2.6.31-xen-r14

[2010-10-03 22:33:57 5993] DEBUG (image:724) store_evtchn   = 1

[2010-10-03 22:33:57 5993] DEBUG (image:725) console_evtchn = 2

[2010-10-03 22:33:57 5993] DEBUG (image:726) cmdline        = root=/dev/sda1 ro xencons=tty

[2010-10-03 22:33:57 5993] DEBUG (image:727) ramdisk        = 

[2010-10-03 22:33:57 5993] DEBUG (image:728) vcpus          = 1

[2010-10-03 22:33:57 5993] DEBUG (image:729) features       = 

[2010-10-03 22:33:57 5993] DEBUG (image:730) flags          = 0

[2010-10-03 22:33:57 5993] DEBUG (image:731) superpages     = 0

[2010-10-03 22:33:57 5993] INFO (XendDomainInfo:2367) createDevice: vbd : {\047uuid\047: \04703a83c11-87bd-60c6-a761-5a2851395da3\047, \047bootable\047: 1, \047driver\047: \047paravirtualised\047, \047dev\047: \047sda1\047, \047uname\047: \047phy:vg/TCC\047, \047mode\047: \047w\047}

[2010-10-03 22:33:57 5993] DEBUG (DevController:95) DevController: writing {\047virtual-device\047: \0472049\047, \047device-type\047: \047disk\047, \047protocol\047: \047x86_64-abi\047, \047backend-id\047: \0470\047, \047state\047: \0471\047, \047backend\047: \047/local/domain/0/backend/vbd/1/2049\047} to /local/domain/1/device/vbd/2049.

[2010-10-03 22:33:57 5993] DEBUG (DevController:97) DevController: writing {\047domain\047: \047TCC\047, \047frontend\047: \047/local/domain/1/device/vbd/2049\047, \047uuid\047: \04703a83c11-87bd-60c6-a761-5a2851395da3\047, \047bootable\047: \0471\047, \047dev\047: \047sda1\047, \047state\047: \0471\047, \047params\047: \047vg/TCC\047, \047mode\047: \047w\047, \047online\047: \0471\047, \047frontend-id\047: \0471\047, \047type\047: \047phy\047} to /local/domain/0/backend/vbd/1/2049.

[2010-10-03 22:33:57 5993] INFO (XendDomainInfo:2367) createDevice: vif : {\047ip\047: \047192.168.1.211\047, \047mac\047: \04700:16:3e:23:58:48\047, \047vifname\047: \047veth0\047, \047uuid\047: \047548910b9-1bd7-407f-4d31-80d736f34614\047}

[2010-10-03 22:33:57 5993] DEBUG (DevController:95) DevController: writing {\047mac\047: \04700:16:3e:23:58:48\047, \047handle\047: \0470\047, \047protocol\047: \047x86_64-abi\047, \047backend-id\047: \0470\047, \047state\047: \0471\047, \047backend\047: \047/local/domain/0/backend/vif/1/0\047} to /local/domain/1/device/vif/0.

[2010-10-03 22:33:57 5993] DEBUG (DevController:97) DevController: writing {\047domain\047: \047TCC\047, \047handle\047: \0470\047, \047uuid\047: \047548910b9-1bd7-407f-4d31-80d736f34614\047, \047script\047: \047/etc/xen/scripts/vif-bridge\047, \047ip\047: \047192.168.1.211\047, \047mac\047: \04700:16:3e:23:58:48\047, \047frontend-id\047: \0471\047, \047state\047: \0471\047, \047vifname\047: \047veth0\047, \047online\047: \0471\047, \047frontend\047: \047/local/domain/1/device/vif/0\047} to /local/domain/0/backend/vif/1/0.

[2010-10-03 22:33:57 5993] DEBUG (XendDomainInfo:3400) Storing VM details: {\047on_xend_stop\047: \047ignore\047, \047shadow_memory\047: \0470\047, \047uuid\047: \0470b329eff-b4be-7f60-de3f-d30869ab7cfb\047, \047on_reboot\047: \047restart\047, \047start_time\047: \0471286138037.46\047, \047on_poweroff\047: \047destroy\047, \047bootloader_args\047: \047\047, \047on_xend_start\047: \047ignore\047, \047on_crash\047: \047restart\047, \047xend/restart_count\047: \0470\047, \047vcpus\047: \0471\047, \047vcpu_avail\047: \0471\047, \047bootloader\047: \047\047, \047image\047: "(linux (kernel /var/xen/kernels/kernel-gentoo-2.6.31-xen-r14) (args \047root=/dev/sda1 ro xencons=tty\047) (superpages 0) (videoram 4) (pci ()) (nomigrate 0) (tsc_mode 0) (notes (FEATURES \047writable_page_tables|writable_descriptor_tables|auto_translated_physmap|pae_pgdir_above_4gb|supervisor_mode_kernel\047) (VIRT_BASE 18446744071562067968) (GUEST_VERSION 2.6) (PADDR_OFFSET 18446744071562067968) (GUEST_OS linux) (HYPERCALL_PAGE 18446744071578869760) (LOADER generic) (INIT_P2M 18446719884453740544) (SUSPEND_CANCEL 1) (ENTRY 18446744071578845184) (XEN_VERSION xen-3.0)))", \047name\047: \047TCC\047}

[2010-10-03 22:33:57 5993] DEBUG (XendDomainInfo:1804) Storing domain details: {\047console/ring-ref\047: \0471170653\047, \047image/entry\047: \04718446744071578845184\047, \047console/port\047: \0472\047, \047store/ring-ref\047: \0471170654\047, \047image/loader\047: \047generic\047, \047vm\047: \047/vm/0b329eff-b4be-7f60-de3f-d30869ab7cfb\047, \047control/platform-feature-multiprocessor-suspend\047: \0471\047, \047image/guest-os\047: \047linux\047, \047image/features/writable-descriptor-tables\047: \0471\047, \047image/virt-base\047: \04718446744071562067968\047, \047memory/target\047: \047524288\047, \047image/guest-version\047: \0472.6\047, \047image/features/supervisor-mode-kernel\047: \0471\047, \047description\047: \047\047, \047console/limit\047: \0471048576\047, \047image/paddr-offset\047: \04718446744071562067968\047, \047image/hypercall-page\047: \04718446744071578869760\047, \047image/suspend-cancel\047: \0471\047, \047cpu/0/availability\047: \047online\047, \047image/features/pae-pgdir-above-4gb\047: \0471\047, \047image/features/writable-page-tables\047: \0471\047, \047console/type\047: \047xenconsoled\047, \047image/features/auto-translated-physmap\047: \0471\047, \047name\047: \047TCC\047, \047domid\047: \0471\047, \047image/xen-version\047: \047xen-3.0\047, \047image/init-p2m\047: \04718446719884453740544\047, \047store/port\047: \0471\047}

[2010-10-03 22:33:57 5993] DEBUG (DevController:95) DevController: writing {\047protocol\047: \047x86_64-abi\047, \047state\047: \0471\047, \047backend-id\047: \0470\047, \047backend\047: \047/local/domain/0/backend/console/1/0\047} to /local/domain/1/device/console/0.

[2010-10-03 22:33:57 5993] DEBUG (DevController:97) DevController: writing {\047domain\047: \047TCC\047, \047frontend\047: \047/local/domain/1/device/console/0\047, \047uuid\047: \04797eea84c-ea30-0cba-7db7-97f9a2f69c9a\047, \047frontend-id\047: \0471\047, \047state\047: \0471\047, \047location\047: \0472\047, \047online\047: \0471\047, \047protocol\047: \047vt100\047} to /local/domain/0/backend/console/1/0.

[2010-10-03 22:33:57 5993] DEBUG (XendDomainInfo:1891) XendDomainInfo.handleShutdownWatch

[2010-10-03 22:33:57 5993] DEBUG (DevController:139) Waiting for devices tap2.

[2010-10-03 22:33:57 5993] DEBUG (DevController:139) Waiting for devices vif.

[2010-10-03 22:33:57 5993] DEBUG (DevController:144) Waiting for 0.

[2010-10-03 22:33:57 5993] DEBUG (DevController:628) hotplugStatusCallback /local/domain/0/backend/vif/1/0/hotplug-status.

[2010-10-03 22:35:37 5993] DEBUG (XendDomainInfo:3053) XendDomainInfo.destroy: domid=1

[2010-10-03 22:35:38 5993] DEBUG (XendDomainInfo:2411) Destroying device model

[2010-10-03 22:35:38 5993] DEBUG (XendDomainInfo:2418) Releasing devices

[2010-10-03 22:35:38 5993] DEBUG (XendDomainInfo:2424) Removing vif/0

[2010-10-03 22:35:38 5993] DEBUG (XendDomainInfo:1286) XendDomainInfo.destroyDevice: deviceClass = vif, device = vif/0

[2010-10-03 22:35:38 5993] DEBUG (XendDomainInfo:2424) Removing console/0

[2010-10-03 22:35:38 5993] DEBUG (XendDomainInfo:1286) XendDomainInfo.destroyDevice: deviceClass = console, device = console/0

[2010-10-03 22:35:38 5993] DEBUG (XendDomainInfo:2424) Removing vbd/2049

[2010-10-03 22:35:38 5993] DEBUG (XendDomainInfo:1286) XendDomainInfo.destroyDevice: deviceClass = vbd, device = vbd/2049

[2010-10-03 22:35:38 5993] DEBUG (XendDomainInfo:2416) No device model

[2010-10-03 22:35:38 5993] DEBUG (XendDomainInfo:2418) Releasing devices

[2010-10-03 22:35:38 5993] DEBUG (XendDomainInfo:2424) Removing vif/0

[2010-10-03 22:35:38 5993] DEBUG (XendDomainInfo:1286) XendDomainInfo.destroyDevice: deviceClass = vif, device = vif/0

[2010-10-03 22:35:38 5993] DEBUG (XendDomainInfo:2424) Removing vbd/2049

[2010-10-03 22:35:38 5993] DEBUG (XendDomainInfo:1286) XendDomainInfo.destroyDevice: deviceClass = vbd, device = vbd/2049
```

Le fichier de configuration du domU :

```
kernel    = "/var/xen/kernels/kernel-gentoo-2.6.31-xen-r14"

memory    = 512

name    = "TCC"

disk    = [ 'phy:vg/TCC,sda1,w' ]

root    = "/dev/sda1 ro"

extra    = 'xencons=tty'

vif    = [ 'ip=192.168.1.211, vifname=veth0' ]
```

Voili voilà… J'ai remarqué un truc cependant. Si, durant les deux minutes où la création du domU est en cours (en attente du réseau), je fais dans un autre shell xm unpause TCC, j'ai accès au domU. Il possède bien une interface eth0. Cependant, impossible de communiquer entre le domU et le dom0 ou le reste du réseau.

Si vous avez la moindre piste, je suis preneur, ça fait quelques jours que je tourne en rond…

Merci.

----------

## man in the hill

Salut,

Franchement, je n'ai pas de solution pour toi mais xen m'a laissé un bon souvenir coté perf mais pas côté config ...

J'utilise maintenant sur plusieurs serveurs et machine perso qemu/kvm et il n'y a pas photos, c'est la simplicité signé Gnu/Linux ...

Il y a un thread ici sur le forum

----------

